# My sweet baby boy!



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

R.I.P Sam I still can't believe you are gone! i miss you so much! but you are in a better place and wont suffer any more =( I love you!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to read this - I was hoping Sam would pull through. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

RIP Little one, your life may have been short but know that you were loved and are missed.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

We are here for you, we understand your pain.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh my..I am so very sorry to hear that you lost Sam. My heart breaks for you. RIP sweet baby. You are now feeling fine and running at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

OH I am so sorry!!! How heartbreaking


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read that Sam didn't make it. I was pulling for him to have a long, healthy life. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks every one. I was hoping he would pull through too! I'm just happy he isn't suffering anymore. =(


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

OH gosh I am so so sorry


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Those big ears look like wings. I'm sorry you lost him so young and so suddenly.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is especially heart breaking to lose them so young.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

JUJU, I'm so sorry. We had 2 kittens that drank antifreeze years ago. The vet said that it's sweet and pets love it. I must have been on the ground maybe where a car leaked a little? Gosh - you must be just heartbroken. 

Again, I'm so sorry - he was so cute and so young.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

How sad... RIP Sam.... 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Terrible to hear such a thing! My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear your great loss.
It won't be easy but in time it will heal all wounds.
R.I.P Sam


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your tragic loss of Sam, he will be in safe paws at the bridge

Run free, play hard and sleep softly little Sam


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks a lot every one! it means a lot. The house just feels so different with out him. But it will get better in time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Sam ~ Godspeed & Love
You Must Be Very Special To Have Been Called Back So Soon


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. I hoped for good news too. RIP little one.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I was hoping for him....


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Sam ~ Godspeed & Love
> You Must Be Very Special To Have Been Called Back So Soon


 That is beautiful


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

we were all hoping you'd pull through
Rest In Peace Sam


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Sam. Like you say, he is free from suffering now... RIP little one.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beautiful little boy. God speed little one, happy and healthy once again at the Bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry, he was just a baby. I was so hoping he would pull through.

Sleep well sweet Sam. My thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like Parvo, poor babe.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Sam. May your memories help to heal some of your pain. Please dont blame yourself, puppies are so fast and a small amount of antifreeze is all that it takes. 
Run Free Little Sam your pain is gone.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about little Sam.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you. What you did with his picture look so beautiful!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Sam ~ Godspeed & Love
> You Must Be Very Special To Have Been Called Back So Soon


Thank you! Its beautiful!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sam he was a lovely dog just so very sad like every one else i was hoping he would pull through


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sam. What a beautiful puppy!

Sam is surely a puppy angel at the Rainbow Bridge and I'm sure he is playing with all or our beloved pets that have crossed to the bridge.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Godspeed sweet Sam.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I followed this thread and was hoping for a good outcome. So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free Sam, at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sam was a beautiful puppy.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I like to think my Belle is going to take care of his little soul for you and keep him company. Such little time on this earth, but so much love he received.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

How heartbreaking! I'm so, so sorry. Take care.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My heart breaks and tears flow for the loss of that precious darling little guy. He was so cute. He will live in your hearts always.


----------

